# Advertising in your Hire Car (while driving for Uber, Taxify, etc)



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Anyone do advertising for other businesses in your car?

Say for example your friend runs tours for the Great Ocean Road, and you happen to have pamphlets in your car in a dedicated back-of-seat holder. Or you are in cahoots (on referral commission) from a small tour bus company running tours all over the state.

Or someone in your family runs a discount clothes store or great pizza restaurant. And you have a brochure and 30% off voucher for said business in your car.

Any legal considerations with the various regulators about in-car advertising that you are aware of? Or perhaps legal and/or ethical considerations with Uber/Taxify/etc. Anyone see any issue with handing a tours pamphlet to overseas visitors from the airport?

Something like in the pics here:


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

BuckleUp said:


> Anyone do advertising for other businesses in your car?
> 
> Say for example your friend runs tours for the Great Ocean Road, and you happen to have pamphlets in your car in a dedicated back-of-seat holder. Or you are in cahoots (on referral commission) from a small tour bus company running tours all over the state.
> 
> ...


 I believe it should be the right of any individual to promote (if welcomed) another business to whomever they are speaking with.

I do know decades ago in the Passenger Transport Act a Taxi Driver couldn't "Canvas Or Sell" any products to passengers of Taxi Cabs.

Then Taxi companies got a dispensation for seat back advertising, some cabs even have a video loop of ads on a headrest screen, assailing the passengers with ads during a ride.

So I guess it's all go.


----------

